# When to test after ICSI?



## chocci

Hi Guys

I am in my 2 week wait now after 1st ICSI and am in a dliema about when to test and woundered if anyone has been in same situation and can advise, here are the process dates:

Sunday 31st was HSG trigger shot
Tue 2nd was egg retrieval in morning
Friday 5th 1 embryo high quality put back
Was told implantation is usually between day 5 and 7 ???
I have hospital blood test on 17th 2 days after my birthday!!!
I was planning on testing day before as i cant stand the tought of waiting in waiting room at hospital without even an inclining neg or pos

When did you test?
When will the HSG injection be out of mysystem so as to not influenece results and false positive me?
When is earliest i could test and when in latest?

Please help :(

xx


----------



## wannabmum

Hi huni,
I tested 12 dop (12 dpo EC) GOT :bfn:, Tested again 13dpo & :bfp: good luck.

xxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## chocci

cheers wannabemum i think i will stick to 16th june then.....next tuesday that will be day before hospital want to test eeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk !!!

xx


----------



## sparkle83

you could always test very early to make sure the trigger is gone, that way you wont still wonder if it comes up pos...


----------



## chocci

ooooooo never thought of that!
Not sure i want to see a neg tho, we have never got this far as my periods are like clockwork and my hubby never had a chance of getting me preggers apparently. I am not one of these who will do one unless i have missed a period normally. Only reason thinking about it now is because of the ICSI, I have only ever done one test in my life and that was when i was 18 and i was desperate to see negative! haha..how things change eh.


----------



## sparkle83

you wouldnt have had implantation yet, so it wouldnt be a true negative, would just show that the trigger has been fully processed so when you properly test you know its definate...

I never took any tests that I wanted to be neg, but then we did start trying when I was 16 :O


----------



## chocci

Thanks hun, cricky you were an early starter haha x

I started trying in earnest at 32! haha double yours

Hmmmmmmm i have just googled the trigger shot. I says it will at least be in my system for about 10 -14 days. 14th day will be sunday so i should be clear to test next monday!!!! OMG OMG OMG

I dont have any symptoms so am not hopeful :( but suppose everyone feels like that eh!


----------



## sparkle83

still be very early for symptoms, so fingers crossed :D

And 9 years down the line, I am so glad I started so early, though its been hard to get specialists to listen over the years.


----------



## chocci

sparkle83 said:


> still be very early for symptoms, so fingers crossed :D
> 
> And 9 years down the line, I am so glad I started so early, though its been hard to get specialists to listen over the years.

Hey do you have a journal I would like to read about your experience if you have shared it? I wish you all teh best for the future XX How old are you now? What stage are you at at the moment? xx


----------



## sparkle83

I've had about 10 different journals,but I've lost most of the links now unfortunately. 25 now, just come back off the pill fter being on it about 18 months when I got to breaking point and couldnt face ttc, irregular cycles and the constant what-ifs. We've done 9 clomid cycles, 2 losses on the clomid (5.5 wks and 8.5 wks) and then I got pregnant naturally (by accident, we were supposed to be using the withdrawal method and didnt withdraw lol) on cd#82! Unfortunately m/c at 7.5 wks. We then tried injectibles, but I didnt respond at all so it got cancelled. Thats when we went on the pill.


----------



## chocci

Oh chic sounds like you have had a rough time. We had to do ICSI as hubbies sperm is low on all 4 readings morph count motility etc. Not greaqtly but enough for them to say ICSI is our only chance! When do you think you will try again hun? What is the next step for you? Would they offer IVF?? x


----------



## sparkle83

At the moment we're not trying, not preventing, and on metformin hoping to lose weight... But in december ish, we'll look at meds again. I'm gonna push for clomid again, because I got pregnant twice on that, and then look at ovarian drilling before IUI I think


----------



## chocci

oh good luck then chic, fingers crossed for you, one day for all of us eh!

Am actually surprised they wont do IVF???


----------



## sparkle83

Oh they would, once we've exhausted our IUI tries, but tbh I dont know how much difference it'd make, ovulation seems to be our only issue, and the drugs are not much different in an ivf cycle as far as I know...


----------



## auntcarrie

OK so after reading through this thread I now have 2 questions... If you know --

1. What is ovarian drilling?
2. Does using a "trigger shot" mean you/I will not get an early BFP on a HPT?

Thanks!


----------



## chocci

auntcarrie said:


> OK so after reading through this thread I now have 2 questions... If you know --
> 
> 1. What is ovarian drilling?
> 2. Does using a "trigger shot" mean you/I will not get an early BFP on a HPT?
> 
> Thanks!

not an expert on ovarian drilling as not had it done but i think its something to do with polycystic ovaries when you have ovarian cysts and the basically in laymans terms burst them!

trigger shot is the HCG injection you can have with IVF and ICSI and such cycles, yes if you have had a HCG trigger shot which basically starts the eggs off maturing then it stays in your system depending on how much you have had for example 5000mi would be in system for about 10 days 10000 can stay for 14 days. The shot had same stuff in it HCG that pregnancy tests look for therefore if taken too early can lead to a false positive!!!!

hope this helps


----------



## auntcarrie

[/QUOTE]
trigger shot is the HCG injection you can have with IVF and ICSI and such cycles, yes if you have had a HCG trigger shot which basically starts the eggs off maturing then it stays in your system depending on how much you have had for example 5000mi would be in system for about 10 days 10000 can stay for 14 days. The shot had same stuff in it HCG that pregnancy tests look for therefore if taken too early can lead to a false positive!!!!

hope this helps[/QUOTE]

Thanks. I've been doing IUI with trigger shot for 3 months now, currently in my 2WW (noticed you are testing on the 15th! Good luck! I'm on the 16th!). I thought with IUI that BFPs were more likely 7 - 10 days after the proceedure so month 1 I tested on day 7, then again on day 9, etc. I never did get a BFP, thank goodness (since it would have been false). Will be sure to wait now until at least this weekend. Tempted to wait until the blood test next Tuesday but don't want to be mentally unprepared if it is a BFN. Really hoping this time... Hubby's counts were up to a fairly decent level (not quite a home run, but we at least have a chance).


----------



## vineyard

14 days after egg retrieval. I got my :bfp: 12 DP egg retrieval.


----------



## chocci

auntcarrie said:


> Thanks. I've been doing IUI with trigger shot for 3 months now, currently in my 2WW (noticed you are testing on the 15th! Good luck! I'm on the 16th!). I thought with IUI that BFPs were more likely 7 - 10 days after the proceedure so month 1 I tested on day 7, then again on day 9, etc. I never did get a BFP, thank goodness (since it would have been false). Will be sure to wait now until at least this weekend. Tempted to wait until the blood test next Tuesday but don't want to be mentally unprepared if it is a BFN. Really hoping this time... Hubby's counts were up to a fairly decent level (not quite a home run, but we at least have a chance).

Hey yeah my offical hospital test is 17th but i should be ok to test on monday 15th. I only had 5000 mi of HCG so thats only 10 days after till should be out of system and 15th will actually be a full 15 days so not a chance of it interfering. How much HCG do you have some people even have less than 5000mi so yes it could be 7-10 days

all the best with your test hun. I too dont want to go to hospital to have blood test and be totally unprepared for a negative.

How are you feeling are you positive or negative about what the result will be..........i feel really like it has NOT worked and and psyching myself up for a big fat negative!! Wouldnt be my luck for it to work first time"!"


----------



## chocci

vineyard said:


> 14 days after egg retrieval. I got my :bfp: 12 DP egg retrieval.

Wow pass on some of that baby dust and congrats!!! xxx


----------



## chocci

vineyard said:


> 14 days after egg retrieval. I got my :bfp: 12 DP egg retrieval.

Hey did you have any sysmtoms at all that were REAL sysptoms too? And did you just know it had worked or did you think it would never happen like me???


----------



## auntcarrie

[/QUOTE]
_How much HCG do you have some people even have less than 5000mi so yes it could be 7-10 days

all the best with your test hun. I too dont want to go to hospital to have blood test and be totally unprepared for a negative.

How are you feeling are you positive or negative about what the result will be..........i feel really like it has NOT worked and and psyching myself up for a big fat negative!! Wouldnt be my luck for it to work first time"!"_[/QUOTE]

This is terrible, but I don't even know what the potentcy was for the HCG shot. I didn't realize there were different levels! I might call the pharmacy to find out.

Anyway it's hard to tell. I do feel twinges and pressure but I am also on progesterone so feel them every month. I'm trying not to symptom-spot because of the progesterone. However for the past 2 months I was pretty certain I was NOT pg. I'm not as certain this time. We'll see - may take hpt over the weekend.

AND - keep your hopes up... My sister got pg on her very first IUI and with low morphology for her hubby's swimmers!!! (I think it was morphology)...


----------



## chocci

auntcarrie said:


> Anyway it's hard to tell. I do feel twinges and pressure but I am also on progesterone so feel them every month. I'm trying not to symptom-spot because of the progesterone. However for the past 2 months I was pretty certain I was NOT pg. I'm not as certain this time. We'll see - may take hpt over the weekend.
> 
> AND - keep your hopes up... My sister got pg on her very first IUI and with low morphology for her hubby's swimmers!!! (I think it was morphology)...

Hey chic yours may not be HCG mine was because i did ICSI which is totally differnet to IUI mine was where the sprem was actaully injected to the egg. It may be totally differnt drugs to you??? Just ask ether your shot can affect results and if it contained HCG which can affect it??? Good luck hun.....fingers crossed for us both eh xxx


----------

